
Attempting to disclose a social engineering vulnerability to Instagram - omfg
I&#x27;ve been trying to disclose a vulnerability in Instagram&#x27;s support process that is being widely abused (social engineering). Unfortunately I can&#x27;t get their support or press team to respond. FB White Hat disclosure did respond but can&#x27;t do anything unless it&#x27;s a technical exploit. They have flaws in their account recovery mechanism.<p>It&#x27;s a long shot and perhaps the wrong place to ask. But. Does anyone know someone at IG I can contact to disclose this issue responsibly?<p>Thank you.
======
a_lifters_life
Could you try to contact some people on linkedin?

~~~
omfg
I did try reaching out to some employees on LinkedIn. While I saw some profile
views none actually replied back. I'm sure there has to be a team at Instagram
who handles this stuff but finding / contacting them has been incredibly
difficult. Starting to run out of ideas and the exploit is still active.

